# Critique This Buck



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been having fun with the critiques so heck why not do another one! Lol! This is Super Man he is a Yearling, I think he was born in March or February last year I don't remember exactly. I would love to hear the pros and cons of him.









This is Beard he is also a yearling buck born in June of last year. I would also like to hear the pros and cons of him too! Thanks!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Those are some nice upside down pics! Haha can you flip them over? If not I can do if for you.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Those are some nice upside down pics! Haha can you flip them over? If not I can do if for you.


But what if I like them that way (; lol! Okay yeah I'll see if I upload them again it may work!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Hmm.. I never judged a goat upside down before but there's a first for everything! Lol!

So I like Superman more than Beard. (For these reasons)

-He is longer and leveler over the topline.
- He has a longer and leaner neck. (Should produce some awesome looking does!)
-Legs look about the same to me

I do like the depth that both of them have and how prominent their thurls are.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ haha I agree, upside down and backwards Superman is the better buck. Much nicer conformation to him


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Born mid-March 2012









Born early June 2012


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

It should be easier to see them now seems how they are right side up! And not backwards lol!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Any one else?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I think that superman (I think lol) is perfect and beard is .... Beard. Lol 
Just kidding. 
I like both of them. 
Superman is better than beard IMO! 
But I think superman's head looks huge. 

Thanks ms.jane for posting them right side up


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> I think that superman (I think lol) is perfect and beard is .... Beard. Lol
> Just kidding.
> I like both of them.
> Superman is better than beard IMO!
> ...


Lol! Yes Super Man does have a huge head lol! Thanks!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

No problamo


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol! Maybe someone else will come and post...I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

The second buck is shorter bodied, steeper rumped, and less level over the topline. I love the first buck, he looks very dairy, smooth blending, and correct over all.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

OakHollowRanch said:


> The second buck is shorter bodied, steeper rumped, and less level over the topline. I love the first buck, he looks very dairy, smooth blending, and correct over all.


Thank you!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

If I were shopping for a buck, I too would choose Superman, even if people say his head is large...he might just be the intellectual type! ;-) Very nice dairy shape, from what I've learned. Beard...well, he slouches.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> If I were shopping for a buck, I too would choose Superman, even if people say his head is large...he might just be the intellectual type! ;-) Very nice dairy shape, from what I've learned. Beard...well, he slouches.


Lol! Yeah I think he may be smarter...maybe!


----------

